# 9 trips last night. Made $35.



## Pig Vomit (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah...thinking this is not worth it. Had 4 minimum trips, another 20 cents over minimum. Figured being in a big bar town would bring in some cash on a Friday night but seems like everyone at those bars lives within 5 minutes of the place.


----------



## UberFence (Nov 6, 2015)

Its happening everywhere man. Way under minimum wage before vehicle costs. Minneapolis here, drivers are incredibly over-recruited.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Rate minimum fares a 4 to indicate to other drivers they do short trips. Don't take pax rated less than 4.7. 5 means they're new 90% of the time.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

A 5* is a crap shoot, I usually have good success with them as they usually have their own car and are only trying Uber because they are going out to a place they are drinking and its to far to walk. On the few 5* I have picked up that were short trips they got a low rating 3* unless they tipped.

I normally don't take calls from to far away either but sometimes they pay off just depends area you are in. Friday I ended up far from home in an area that isn't very busy, as soon as I dropped off I got a ping 16 minutes away and I decided to get it prepared to 1* if it was a short trip, ended up being a $58 fare bringing me closer to home in a busy area.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I did 42 trips in 22hrs fri/ sat for $190. That $190 is before about $35gas $10 in expenses/lunch and?? $$ In taxes and vehicle costs.


----------



## Driver2020 (Sep 2, 2015)

Pig Vomit yep if you're going to continue to work for them get used to it. I finally quit in October after I realized I wasn't truly make any money. simpsonsverytall wow that's outrageous.


----------



## Stevie G (Nov 5, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> Rate minimum fares a 4 to indicate to other drivers they do short trips. Don't take pax rated less than 4.7. 5 means they're new 90% of the time.


Where on the app can I see the pax rating?
Thanks


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I took five trips tonight and made $53.70 in 3 hours 20 minutes. 2 $20 fares 2 $3 fares and 1 $6 faire. If I said it was a perfect round trip, I would be lying. It came with a 20 mile ride home


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

You did not make $53.70 you collected $53.70. Big difference. I know there was gas used. Do you know what your per mile expenses is. That includes maintenance broken down per mile. Thats total anticipated maintenance. Most drivers don't have a clue what thier per mile expense is and Uber just loves you. 

Treat it like a business and if your losing money why drive. I quit when they lowered my rates to .75 cpm for UberX and .68 cpm for UberFool. And thats before comm. My expenses when I calculate everything (I mean all maintenance from timing belt/water pump to tires) was .40 cpm. With dead miles and pax miles I was driving people around for free or some nights it was costing me more. 

Treat this like a business instead of taking the value of your car out in cash.


----------

